# Latest news about the 2003 A3



## Khahn (Jul 12, 2001)

The information bellow is from http://www.audipassion ( french site) and was posted by the webmaster, who get it from Auto Motor und Sport Magazine.








http://www.audipassion.com/fr/forums/viewthread.php?tid=3266

Starting engines:
Petrol:
- 1.6 lit. , 4 cil., 116 HP
- 2.0 lit., 4 cil., 185 HP
- 3.2 lit., 6V cil., 240 HP.
Diesel:
- 1.9 lit. TDI , 4 cil., 100 HP
- 1.9 lit. TDI , 4 cil., 150 HP




[Modified by Khahn, 11:59 AM 6-5-2002]


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Latest news about the 2003 A3 (Khahn)*

These pictures look like the real thing, too bad it dosen't mention it the 4cyl 2.0 engine with 185 hp is turbo or not. And I'm VERY surprised that they are using the 3.2 VR6 unless it isn't the S3. I thought the S3 would have a 3.2 VR6 with 280hp, turbo or just cosworth tuning, but not a 240hp V6. 
The TT should have a facelift and V6 power soon too, but haven't heard any news. My Audi rep was in Germany last week and they showed him the new A8, no pictures allowed, but no other new cars, so Audi is being as good at keeping secrets as porsche is. I hope this is the reason and not that the new A3, new A6 and facelifted TT, are not ready and will be introduced after 2004.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Latest news about the 2003 A3 (Khahn)*

Those pictures look a lot better than anything preceding them. If that's the real thing, it should look as good as new A4.
Since 2.0 already upgraded from 130-163hp, it should not be tough to go another 20hp.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Latest news about the 2003 A3 (A4Jetta)*

What 2.0 engine from audi/VW makes 163hp, without a turbo?
I think they can build a 185hp 4cyl 2.0 without a turbo, they are capable of doing it, but I think they would chose the cheaper already developed turbo route.


----------



## duZt (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: Latest news about the 2003 A3 (Giancarlo)*

the 2.0 is in fact a 2.0FSi with a turbo =>185hp
the non-turbo 2.0FSi will have 150hp
the 1.6 is also a FSi
i think the 130hp TDi will also be available...


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Latest news about the 2003 A3 (duZt)*

I thought so, so the next 1.8T will be a 2.0T with diret injection and 16 valves instead of 20 to allow room on the head for the injector right?
So this engine should be easily tunable to 240+ hp, so maybe the S3 will have a tuned up version of this engine and the V6 as a smother more luxurious choice, same in the TT, even though they aren't building an S-line TT, but I heard rumors they would.
Here in Mexico dealers have got no clue of when the next A3 will come, in fact Audi in germany have said that NOT in 2003, but maybe they are just quiet.


----------

